# And Another Vacation



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay...I'll be out of town march 22nd-the 31st. 

here's out plan... 

7 DAY EXOTIC EASTERN CARRIBEAN CRUISE 
Saturday-Miami Florida, bon voyage at 4:00 pm 
Sunday-Fun day at sea...lol 
Monday-San Juan, Puerto Rico 
Tuesday-St. Thomas, USVI(whatever USVI means) 
Wednesday-Another fun day at sea! 
Thursday-Grand Turk 
Friday-Another fun day at sea 
Saturady-Back in Miami 

Scuba diving for sure...not sure what else...lots of shopping most likely, tons of photography, etc. 

I leave on the 22nd.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

USVI
United
States
Virgin
Islands


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I just figured that out...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, just go ahead and rub it in a little. 

I mean there are like 2 weeks between now and the 22nd.....but you just had to rub it in for those of us who have NEVER been to mexico....lol.

Have fun! Going to the US Virgin Islands is my dream trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not going to mexico....lol 

My science teacher was in the virgin islands for 3 months this summer for college....lol


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

JEEZ. Where do you people find this money, honestly?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with Dylan  

Have fun on your trip, Andrew!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't go with my parents....my aunt and uncle take me and my sister....he's a cosmetic surgeon....owns his own medical spa, etc.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh well that explains it. lol
what does he charge for a full body overhaul? lol
Have fun and don't drink the water.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Lucky....Why dont you stop and scoop me up before you go lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Buggy said:


> Oh well that explains it. lol
> what does he charge for a full body overhaul? lol


I honestly have no idea...lol 
and besides....you don't need one  



Buggy said:


> Have fun and don't drink the water.


my cousins learned from experience 2 years ago when we were in mexico...and this past trip to mexico, we all came back sick from something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

fishbguy said:


> I'm not going to mexico....lol
> 
> My science teacher was in the virgin islands for 3 months this summer for college....lol



Ok, change Mexico in my post to the Caribbean.  Never been there either.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

have fun on your trip

-olie


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Have fun, USVI is a pretty cool place. Too bad yall don't go to Jamaica its awesome too.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

FBG My long lost brother!!!!!!!!!!!! Make sure Uncle Rich Man remembers to send my ticket! I have my bags all packed so I am certainly ready to go. 

Looking forward to your pictures  It's coming up sooooooon! You leave the day I get my dog!


----------



## Daeorn (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah so I just packed my scuba gear and my gf just made you a HUUuuge plate of cookies, so uh. I'll just put those in my bag - oookay all safe and packed...

just waiting on the mail man I guess. Perhaps our tickets got lost in the mail.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

lol...perhaps they did...lol

Almost time to go! I get to pack thursday and friday...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow....in 48 hours I'll be in the ocean. I just finished packing, and am currently downloading pictures so I"ll have an empty card when I go(not that they can only hold a few pics...I have a 2 gb and a 1 gb card)

i just checked the weather....Saturday(the day we leave) it's supposed to be 85 degrees and sunny in Puerto Rico, and back home in MI, we're supposed to get 7+ inches of snow...lol


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Heh, I'd take the snow =P, its Texas and we don't get snow a lot and 85 degrees and sunny is like 90% of the year lol. Althoght we did get 6 inches of snow about 3 weeks ago and then 2 days later it was almost 80 again. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

1,072 new posts....

The trip was AMAZING. I have 674 pictures...lol I"ll prolly just post a few of the better pics here, then upload the rest of them to some internet hosting site because there are so many of them. 

Okay, so, the first night on the ship, some guy had a heart attack so we had to stop in Grand Turk at 2 in the morning to drop him off, so that messed up the rest of our trip as far as timing goes, so when the captain redid the itenerary, we actually got more time in every location, which was a big plus.

Our first stop was in St. Thomas. Have you ever seen those pictures of the European Ocean side with all the mountains with the little houses in them? That's what St. Thomas looks like. It was BEAUTIFUL. We went all the way up to the top of the mountain and drank banana daquiris...lol Literally, every store there was a jewelery store. I bought a new wallet because my old one was falling apart. My new one is stingray leather. They farm the rays in Asia for meat, then make wallets, belts, purses, etc. out of the skin. It's awesome...lol

Puerto Rico was next. This was prolly the most beautiful place I've ever been. Every where you went, there were parks, statures, monuments, etc. We never left SAn Juan, but the whole city is a fort, which was pretty cool. Fort San Juan was very cool as well. You could see for miles when you were at the top. 

Grand Turk was okay...We went to the beach, and never left the beach all day. It was owned by carnival, so there wasn't that much to do.

None of my fish or other animals died over break, and all is good. It's freezing here(50 degrees) and I miss the sun...lol

I sat in the sun for 4 hours the first day with no sun block, so I hhave a really nasty burn atm....lol

pics to come later this week.

Andrew

edit:

is chat back yet?


----------

